# Cracken ist doch illegal???



## AMD-Thunderbird (2. Oktober 2006)

Nee frage, warum gibt es Seiten, wo man Cracks runterladen kann.

Und Programme mit den man Originalspiele in virtuelle Laufwerk legen kann (z.b. Alcohol 120 und Programme mit den man Serialnummer herausfinden kann (z.b.Serial 2k) und Patchs mit den man getäuscht sich mit spielen registieren kann.

Cracken ist doch illegal, oder nicht?
Durch Cracks werden doch spiele teuer, besonders 3D-Shooter, oder?

Dann warum haben manche Spiele sogar Shooter so ein lausigen Kopierschutz oder kein Crackschutz????? 

z.b. es für GT Legends keine Cracks und der Kopierschutz ist so gut!!


----------



## MatzeFER (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi
Nicht umbedingt!

Wenn du das Orginal spiel besitzt dann daurfst du das auch cracken!


----------



## AMD-Thunderbird (2. Oktober 2006)

MatzeFER am 02.10.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Nicht umbedingt!
> 
> Wenn du das Orginal spiel besitzt dann daurfst du das auch cracken!


aber die meisten leihen sich das aus. Cracken das dann.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Oktober 2006)

MatzeFER am 02.10.2006 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du das Orginal spiel besitzt dann daurfst du das auch cracken!




nö


----------



## Nexus76 (2. Oktober 2006)

AMD-Thunderbird am 02.10.2006 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee frage, warum gibt es Seiten, wo man Cracks runterladen kann.
> 
> Und Programme mit den man Originalspiele in virtuelle Laufwerk legen kann (z.b. Alcohol 120 und Programme mit den man Serialnummer herausfinden kann (z.b.Serial 2k) und Patchs mit den man getäuscht sich mit spielen registieren kann.
> 
> ...




Oh man !
 zu 1: warum nicht ?  warum gibt es tauschbörsen ?

zu 2 : Virtuelle Laufwerke sind nicht Verboten, und zeig mir bitte mal wie ich ein "ORIGINAL SPIEL" in ein Virtuelles Laufwerk legen kann ! ?

zu 3: Nein Cracks sind "nicht illegal" zumindest werden sie nicht überall als illegal angesehen  


Spoiler



Scherz!


 [/spoiler]


----------



## DaEngineer (2. Oktober 2006)

Soweit ich weiß (und auf einer solcher Seiten gelesen habe) ist es so, dass es nur dann erlaubt ist, einen Crack zu benuzten, wenn man das Originalspiel besitzt (und keine Kopien angefertigt und weitergegeben hat). Nebenbei haben diese Cracks auch einen enormen Vorteil: hab mir mal vor längerer Zeit American McGee's Alice gekauft, habs gestern mal wieder installiert, aber konnte es nicht starten, da die CD anscheinend defekt war. Crack drübergespielt, lief sofort (da ja dann keine CD mehr benötigt wird). Illegal sind definitiv CD-Keys sowie Key-Generatoren aus dem Netz.

EDIT: Wegen der virtuellen Laufwerke - das klappt eigentlich immer nur bei sehr alten Spielen. Hab das damals mit Black & White 1 hingekriegt; mir war einfach mein Laufwerk zu laut. Nur dass das Einscannen aufgrund des Kopierschutzes über ne Stunde gedauert hat...


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (2. Oktober 2006)

Das Verändern eines Programms ist illegal - außer, der Hersteller erlaubt es ausdrücklich.

*@ Threadersteller: noch ein Link zu einer Crackseite oder eine Anleitung, wie man einen Kopierschutz umgeht, und der Thread hier ist zu.*

MfG Jimini


----------



## fiumpf (2. Oktober 2006)

DaEngineer am 02.10.2006 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Crack drübergespielt, lief sofort (da ja dann keine CD mehr benötigt wird)


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, damit hast du dich strafbar gemacht!


			
				DaEngineer am 02.10.2006 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Illegal sind definitiv CD-Keys sowie Key-Generatoren aus dem Netz.


Genau so ist es nicht! Key-Generatoren und Serials aus dem Netz sind legal, sobald du die Original-Software besitzt. Solltest du den Originalkey verlieren darfst du dir mit Seriennummern aus dem Netz weiterhelfen.
Anders sieht es mit Cracks aus, da diese meist Veränderungen am Programm vornehmen und dies ein Verstoß gegen das Urheberrechtsgesetz ist, solange der Hersteller es dir nicht genehmigt.


----------



## INU-ID (2. Oktober 2006)

fiumpf am 02.10.2006 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> [Solltest du den Originalkey verlieren darfst du dir mit Seriennummern aus dem Netz weiterhelfen.


Das is ja was ganz neues... :-o


----------



## DaEngineer (2. Oktober 2006)

> Solltest du den Originalkey verlieren darfst du dir mit Seriennummern aus dem Netz weiterhelfen.


Moment - zählt man unter Software auch Spiele, bestünde dann nicht die Möglichkeit, dass 2 Personen den gleichen Key haben und es Online-Probleme gibt?


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, damit hast du dich strafbar gemacht!


Machen sich Modder dann nicht auch strafbar? Schließlich verändern sie auch das eigentlich Spiel (dessen Komponenten).


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2006)

INU-ID am 02.10.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 02.10.2006 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





das ist echt herrlich... so oft und auf nur wenige postings versammelt wie in diesem thread hab ich noch nie dinge wie "ich glaub, dass...." oder "ich hab gehört/gelesen, dass..." oder "steht ja sogar auf der [Anm:Herbboy: natürlich völlig legalen] crackseite!" gesehen...    


wenn das besorgen von serial-keys legal ist: wozu wird bei der installation denn dann überhaupt nach nem key gefragt? 

KANN sein, dass rein rechtlich ein keygenerator oder das besrogen von keys nicht ALLGEMEINGÜLTIG illegal ist, also es gibt kein "anti key generator"-gesetz oder so, aber bei nutzung von generierten keys bzw. keys aus dem netz wird man je nach software sofort gesperrt, falls man den online versucht zu nutzen... 

natürlich gibt es auch legale seiten, da ja viele hersteller ältere versionen ihrer software offiziell freigeben - aber da muss dann halt auch ne offizielle freigabe vorhanden sein. 


rein MORALISCH - wenn man die software wirklch als original besitzt - ist es IMHO sogar eher zulässig, nen crack zu nutzen als nen key zu besorgen, denn in letzterem kann es passieren, dass man den eines anderen ehrlichen käufers nimmt, so dass bei sperrung des keys dann derjenige gearscht ist....


----------



## Hombre3000 (2. Oktober 2006)

Es stimmt das man Serials / Key Gens nutzen darf wenn man die Original Software hat!!

In der  Pc Welt, war mal ein großer Artikel dazu worin auch dies Stand und auch div. Crack/Serial Seiten aufgezählt wurden und erklärt wurde wo man was ma besten finden.

Also Ilegal an sich ist das nicht, nur wie man die Cracks/Serials benutzt.

mfg
Hombre


----------



## Gunter (2. Oktober 2006)

zum thema images/virtuelle laufwerke/alcohol 120%:

hier wird der kopierschutz auf das image mitkopiert (!), es wird also kein kopierschutz umgangen oder gecrackt oder programmcode verändert oder sonstwas.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Oktober 2006)

Also, wenn man das Auto von einem anderen will und dreimal drum rumläuft und dabei schreit, 3...2...1...MEINS, dann darf man das Auto ganz legal knacken und mitnehmen...glaub ich...  :-o 

Meine Güte, was für eine Ansammlung von Hirnriss in diesem Thread...  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## IXS (2. Oktober 2006)

Bonkic am 02.10.2006 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> MatzeFER am 02.10.2006 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip hast du Recht. Umgehen des Kopierschutzes ist strafbar.
Es gibt aber ein Gesetz, das über dem Parapgraph des Kopierschutzumgehungsverbots steht.
Jeder Endkunde darf nämlich die gekaufte Ware verändern, bis er sie funktionsfähig hat.
Wenn also aufgrund des Kopierschutzes die Software nicht läuft, oder gar der Rechner instabil wird, ist das Umgehen des Kopierschutzes legal.

Aber, wie das so ist.... Der "Beschuldigte" muss später die Beweislage klären... und wenn das Spiel dann auch ohne Patch läuft, hat er ein Problem.


----------



## INU-ID (2. Oktober 2006)

Gunter am 02.10.2006 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> hier wird der kopierschutz auf das image *mitkopiert* (!), es wird also kein kopierschutz umgangen oder gecrackt oder programmcode verändert oder sonstwas.


Ach, einen Kopierschutz "mitkopieren" bedeutet nicht das man ihn umgangen hat?


----------



## autumnSkies (2. Oktober 2006)

Soweit ich weiß, darf man mit Einwilligung der Entwickler einen NoCD Crack  verwenden. 
Was ich auch ganz gut finde. Wenn meine Freundin an den PC geht und die CDs rausnimmt und noch ihre Tee Tasse draufstellt, danke ich das es solche Cracks gibt. 
Ich gestehe aber, dass ich persönlich nicht vorher den Entwickler Frage ob ich so einen Crack benutzen darf. Für mich ist das kein Thema wenn ich die Originalversion besitze, kann das doch nicht ernsthaft illegal sein. Wüßte gerne, was da für Strafen anfallen.

Legal angeboten dürfen diese aber so oder so, da keiner belegen kann, dass die Cracks auschließlich für illegale Zwecke gebraucht werden. Glaube ich.


----------



## Gunter (2. Oktober 2006)

INU-ID am 02.10.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 02.10.2006 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein, da er noch immer unverändert vorhanden ist. man möge mich mit einer entsprechenden gesetzestextstelle eines besseren belehren. :-o


----------



## INU-ID (2. Oktober 2006)

Gunter am 02.10.2006 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 02.10.2006 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann überleg mal was "Kopierschutz" bedeutet.   
Selbst wenn er mitkopiert wird umgeht man ihn...


----------



## Schisshase (2. Oktober 2006)

Heißt es nicht sogar im Gesetz, daß man einen "Wirksamen Kopierschutz" nicht knacken/umgehen darf? 
Wenn der Schutz aber geknackt/umgangen werden kann, wie kann er dann wirksam sein?


----------



## autumnSkies (2. Oktober 2006)

INU-ID am 02.10.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 02.10.2006 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein Kopierschutz zu kopieren find ich ziemlich ulkig


----------



## fiumpf (2. Oktober 2006)

Hombre3000 am 02.10.2006 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Es stimmt das man Serials / Key Gens nutzen darf wenn man die Original Software hat!!
> In der  Pc Welt, war mal ein großer Artikel dazu worin auch dies Stand und auch div. Crack/Serial Seiten aufgezählt wurden und erklärt wurde wo man was ma besten finden.


Genau das war auch meine Quelle. Der Artikel handelte davon, dass, wenn man seine Serial verliert es unter Umständen sehr lange dauert bis man vom Hersteller eine neue bekommt. Manchmal muss man sogar dafür bezahlen. Wenn jemand auf die Software angewiesen ist und damit arbeiten muss darf man, bis der Hersteller eine neue Serial liefert auf Seriennummern aus dem Netz zurückgreifen. Das Ganze ist aber eine rechtliche Grauzone, ich würds nicht machen.
Hier mal der Link zu PC Welt:
http://www.pcwelt.de/defaults/drucken/44/104339/


----------



## Gunter (2. Oktober 2006)

fiumpf am 02.10.2006 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ganze ist aber eine rechtliche Grauzone, ich würds nicht machen.


natürlich nicht.  

mal ehrlich: wenn ein berufsfotograph für sein photoshop 7.0 seine serial verliert und eine neue von adobe anfordert, dann kann das schonmal ne zeitlang dauern... soll er bis dahin untätig sein, und auf einnahmen verzichten? der braucht das beruflich, da kann er net einfach mal n monat warten, bis der hersteller ne neue serial daherbringt.

PS: ich würds nicht machen...


----------



## fiumpf (2. Oktober 2006)

Gunter am 02.10.2006 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ich würds nicht machen...


----------



## pirx (2. Oktober 2006)

autumnSkies am 02.10.2006 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 02.10.2006 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm... die neuen Kopierschutze für Games kopieren sich doch mit, um dann im idealen Fall auf der Kopie erst wirksam zu werden (?)


----------



## Worrel (2. Oktober 2006)

AMD-Thunderbird am 02.10.2006 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee frage, warum gibt es Seiten, wo man Cracks runterladen kann.


Warum gibt es Diebe, Mörder und Kinderschänder, die sind doch auch verboten ... ?



> Und Programme mit den man Originalspiele in virtuelle Laufwerk legen kann


Damit man beispielsweise die Laptopbatterien spart oder die Datenträger in sicherer Entfernung von Kleinkindern und Haustieren lagern kann.



> und Programme mit den man Serialnummer herausfinden kann


Weil diese unter gewissen Umständen legal sind. Natürlich nicht, um sich damit irgendwo online zu registrieren. Meinst du das mit :


> und Patchs mit den man getäuscht sich mit spielen registieren kann.


 ?



> Cracken ist doch illegal, oder nicht?


Cracken ist ein verändern des Spielecodes und somit ein Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen, denen man beim Installieren von Software zustimmen muss.



> Durch Cracks werden doch spiele teuer,


Nein, nicht durch das Cracken an sich.
Erst dadurch, daß die Software nur aus Tauschbörsen runtergeladen und gecrackt wird, statt gekauft.



> ... besonders 3D-Shooter, oder?


Hä ?  Wieso sollten 3D Shooter mehr von Cracks betroffen sein als beispielsweise Anno 1603 ?



> Dann warum haben manche Spiele sogar Shooter so ein lausigen Kopierschutz oder kein Crackschutz?????


Weil es Software ist.
Und Software kann man recht einfach ändern.



> z.b. es für GT Legends keine Cracks und der Kopierschutz ist so gut!!


Tja, dafür installiert der von dir angepriesene Kopierschutz aber evtl ein Rootkit auf deinem Rechner, welches eine Sicherheitslücke in Scheunentorgröße darstellt ....


----------



## rengaru (2. Oktober 2006)

Worrel am 02.10.2006 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > ... besonders 3D-Shooter, oder?
> 
> 
> Hä ?  Wieso sollten 3D Shooter mehr von Cracks betroffen sein als beispielsweise Anno 1603 ?


ganz einfach, weils Anno 1603 nicht gibt, 3D Shooter schon 






Spoiler



sorry für diesen recht schwachsinnigen und total unwichtigen kommentar


----------



## Worrel (2. Oktober 2006)

rengaru am 02.10.2006 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 02.10.2006 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wusste, ich hätte Warcraft 3 als Beispiel nehmen sollen, die Warcraft Spiele sind wenigstens sinnvoll durchnummeriert ^^


----------



## rengaru (2. Oktober 2006)

Worrel am 02.10.2006 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 02.10.2006 21:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, wenn man bei google mal anno 1603 eingibt gibts auchn paar treffer, vllt tröstet dich das ja, bist wenigstens nicht der einzige der das verwechselt


----------



## Irgendeinfreiernick (3. Oktober 2006)

AMD-Thunderbird am 02.10.2006 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee frage, warum gibt es Seiten, wo man Cracks runterladen kann.
> 
> Und Programme mit den man Originalspiele in virtuelle Laufwerk legen kann (z.b. Alcohol 120 und Programme mit den man Serialnummer herausfinden kann (z.b.Serial 2k) und Patchs mit den man getäuscht sich mit spielen registieren kann.
> 
> ...



1. Cracks sind fast nur in der EU illegal.
2. Virtuelle Laufwerke machen z.B. vor allem auf Notebooks Sinn, da man nicht immer die CDs/DVDs mitschleppen muss und solange man keien Kopierschutz umgeht eigentlich auch in Deutschland legal.

3. Das Internet ist international, Copyright ist nicht ganz international gültig und cracks/brennproigramme sind, wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, fast nur in der EU illegal. 
4. Es gibt auch Kinderpornos und andere illegale Sachen im Netz.


----------



## autumnSkies (3. Oktober 2006)

_---gelöscht---_

Ich denke das sind ungefähr die Bedingungen um Cracks legal anbieten zu können. Wenn die Seite überhaupt legal ist, denke aber schon.

_Edit DJ: Nein, ist sie nicht._


----------



## Nexus76 (3. Oktober 2006)

autumnSkies am 03.10.2006 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Cracks legal anbieten




Liest du auch was du Schreibst  

Cracks sind nicht "LEGAL"

Mfg Nex


----------



## Freaky22 (3. Oktober 2006)

Nexus76 am 03.10.2006 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> autumnSkies am 03.10.2006 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cracks sind hier in D nicht legal.. es gibt durchaus Staaten wo sie erlaubt sind........
daher gibt es auch noch immer neue Cracks.. der andere Grund ist das viele auch keine Lust haben CD´s u wechseln oder Für die es ein Sport ist Kopierschutzmechanismen auszuhebeln..


----------



## Nexus76 (3. Oktober 2006)

Freaky22 am 03.10.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Nexus76 am 03.10.2006 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope u can read this    
The distribution and use of cracked copies is illegal in almost every developed country

Quelle


----------



## autumnSkies (3. Oktober 2006)

Na gut, dann weiß ich jetzt bescheid. 
Find ich aber albern. CDs zum spielen einzulegen ist so immer recht nervig. Da man inzwischen das ganze auch wirklich nurnoch des Kopierschutzes wegen macht und nichtmehr, um zB die installation großer Audiofiles zu vermeiden, ist es um so nerviger geworden.


@Nexus: von cecrackten Kopien hab ich nie gesprochen!


----------



## AMD-Thunderbird (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich kenne einen, der hat Adobe Photoshop CS2. Mit einem Patch hat der sich im "INTERNET" registiert. Und den den Code von Serial 2k herausgesucht.


----------



## McDrake (6. Oktober 2006)

autumnSkies am 03.10.2006 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, dann weiß ich jetzt bescheid.
> Find ich aber albern. CDs zum spielen einzulegen ist so immer recht nervig. Da man inzwischen das ganze auch wirklich nurnoch des Kopierschutzes wegen macht und nichtmehr, um zB die installation großer Audiofiles zu vermeiden, ist es um so nerviger geworden.



1. Im Prinzip ist wirklich sehr altertümlich (die meisten Anwendungssoftwares kommen auch ohne solche Mäzchen aus)
2. Hab ich persönlich trotzdem kein Problem damit, da ich meist ein Spiel intensiv spiele und jene CD nun mal im Laufwerk liegen bleibt.
Darum hab ich immer zwei Laufwerke in meinen PCs.


----------



## MoeD (6. Oktober 2006)

AMD-Thunderbird am 02.10.2006 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee frage, warum gibt es Seiten, wo man Cracks runterladen kann.
> 
> Und Programme mit den man Originalspiele in virtuelle Laufwerk legen kann (z.b. Alcohol 120 und Programme mit den man Serialnummer herausfinden kann (z.b.Serial 2k) und Patchs mit den man getäuscht sich mit spielen registieren kann.
> 
> ...



ja, genau.


----------



## MoeD (6. Oktober 2006)

fiumpf am 02.10.2006 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> DaEngineer am 02.10.2006 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhhhhhhh, hetz doch die gsg9 auf ihn.


----------



## MoeD (6. Oktober 2006)

Nexus76 am 03.10.2006 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 03.10.2006 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, "almost". "almost" ist nicht "every".


----------



## Atropa (6. Oktober 2006)

fiumpf am 02.10.2006 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau so ist es nicht! Key-Generatoren und Serials aus dem Netz sind legal, sobald du die Original-Software besitzt. Solltest du den Originalkey verlieren darfst du dir mit Seriennummern aus dem Netz weiterhelfen.


Dann muss du mir nur mal erklären was man macht, wenn ein Key generiert wird den es schon gibt und der eigentliche Besitzer des Keys nicht mehr ins Netz kommt, weil ein superschlauer mit seinem Key gerade zockt ? ....was mir bei Diablo2 z.B. schon zweimal passiert ist.....


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. Oktober 2006)

MoeD am 06.10.2006 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Nexus76 am 03.10.2006 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier gings glaub ich nur um den Satz "ist fast nur in der EU illegal". Würde mich wundern, wenn die Amis das erlauben würden


----------



## fiumpf (6. Oktober 2006)

Atropa am 06.10.2006 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 02.10.2006 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da es laut PC-Welt ja legal ist, sich Keys aus dem Netz "auszuleihen", hab ich dann wohl Pech gehabt wenn ein anderer meinen Key zum Zocken verwendet. Nicht falsch verstehen: normalerweise hat jeder auf seine Seriennummern aufzupassen und mir ist es noch nie passiert, dass ich eine Serial entsorgt habe. Aber laut PC-Welt ist es halt so dass man das darf. Ich finds auch nicht gut. Entweder haben die schlecht recherchiert oder man darf es wirklich.


----------

